# Solved: Making transparent GIFs/ICO files



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

While I usually contribute here, I must admit, I am not getting it. I want to make a desktop icon that is transparent. I want to use Irfan v 3.70 and would rather not upgrade to a newer version. (Or use Paint). No matter what I tried, it has a white square around the balls.

In Irfan, I open up as a GIF. Go to Image->Palette->Edit Palette. Get the index number for where it shows 'white.' Click to save the image as a transparent GIF. Choosing options on the save as... box. Putting the index number that I got from the palette in there.

And/or same procedure and save as an ICO file.

Once saved and opened, the white space still shows up?

I am sure some of you can whip it out with PSP or Photo Shop...(which would be appreciated) but I'd really like to know HOW to do it with Irfan or Paint.










(Not sure why it looks so rough...looked better on my computer) 

sekirt


----------



## sunnidaze2k (Apr 29, 2004)

Ok I gave it a shot in PSP. You need to be in gif format which it was...then I just saved as, clicked the optimizer and designated the white area to be transparent...et walaaa....there is a free PSP with upgrade available you might wanna download and keep in case you ever change your mind..if your interested let me know and ill take the time to find it and post it for you.


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

Yup PSP makes it simple (although I *still* don't use it or have it). Really do appreciate it.

Will keep the thread open because, I really would like to see some step-by-step for Irfan or Paint.

Again, thank you, sunni,

sekirt


----------



## sunnidaze2k (Apr 29, 2004)

Your very welcome...I'm just so tickled to actually contribute something on these forums with something I actually got from these forums...a Pay It Forward kinda thing.


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

A little rain must fall...?

I saved sunni's transparent GIF to my HD.

1) When you open it up in Paint, a black square appears?
2) When you convert to an ICO file, black square shows?

Any information why?

sekirt


----------



## sunnidaze2k (Apr 29, 2004)

. o O (well that was shortlived!)


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

I worked around it by making the 'white' the same blue color as my desktop. I would still like to see some explanation of why I am having problems making transparent GIF/ICOs?

sekirt


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Irfanview works for me. Try looking in the Help and following the instructions. If you set it to choose transparent colour on save, it lets you click on the picture when you save it.


----------



## jgjulio (Apr 15, 2004)

I convert gifs and make backgrounds transparent all the time for our website. I use the free online gifworks at http://www.gifworks.com/.
You simply upload your file, add the transparency and then download your file. It is quick, simple, and free. try it.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

I've been using SnIco icon editor for quite some time.
Convert a jpeg to Icon format in Irfanview, then load into SnIco and use the transparency to 'brush' out what you want to be invisible.

You can get SnIco here: http://www.snidesoft.com/


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

*Stoner
SnIco works great! Thanks.*

GIF of my desktop showing difference between Irfan and SnIco ICO icons.









jgjulio, thank you. I often use Gifworks myself.

*DaveBurnett*
Irfan continues to be a puzzle. I believe I followed Irfan instructions. Quote:
The bottom half of the dialog has options for GIF images. Click the Save Interlaced (like many images from internet) box for that option. Click Save Transparent Color to set a transparency for the GIF. Type a number in the box below to use that palette entry as the transparent color. For more on this, see Edit Palette. If you have a true color image, you must first decrease the color depth to 256 colors to see the palette.

Load the GIF in my original post, I click Image->Palette->Edit Palette. Look for the white square in the palette - click it to get the index number. Take that number back to the Save As... box and put it in options, GIF, Interlaced checked, Transparent checked. My desktop is blue (RGB 0,0,128). And you can see the difference in results between Irfan and SnIco.

Were you able to copy my GIF and make a desktop icon on your computer?
I have Windows 98se, active desktop web page. Can you add any details to what you have posted?

sekirt


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

OK, I copied your pic, pasted it into irfanview. Then saved as .gif and said save transparent colour and choose transparent colour whilst saving. Then clicked on the blue backgroung when asked. Reloaded and saved as .ico and click on the grey backgound when asked. Here are the results. GIF








and ICO









Seems to work for me!!!!!!


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Hi Dave

what version of Irfanview are you using?

*sekirt*... On my 98 machine I can't make the transparency work either with Irfan 3.70, however with Irfan 3.95 your gif saves as a gif and the saves as a windows ico with transparency on the same machine... puzzling to say the least

buck


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

3.95


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

DaveBurnett said:


> 3.95


that's what I thought ...

sekirt was asking about 3.70... see the first post...

buck


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Well if he can't keep up to date, what does he expect??


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

*Thanks buck*  , at least you have preserved my sanity! :up:

Yeah, Dave, what can I expect!  (maybe that free software, actually does what is claims) 

If transparents come up again, SnIco is the winner.

sekirt


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

but Irfanview works..........!!!!!
I'll see if I can find that OLD version and try it


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

http://www.oldversion.com/

buck


----------



## johnandreew (Aug 19, 2007)

You can use CorelDRAW (vector software) for icons creation with the format ICO.


----------

